# Francistan



## American_Jihad (May 20, 2012)

*Frances New Burqa-Friendly Government*​
May 21st, 2012 by Daniel Greenfield

Francois Hollande may be the first Muslim-elected president of France. With an estimated 93 percent of Muslim voters casting their ballots for Hollande, in a close election, their numbers may have made the difference between victory and defeat. The makeup of Frances new government reflects the debt that Hollande owes to his Muslim voters.

Hollande had said during the campaign that he would uphold the law on the burqa ban, with the caveat that he would apply it in the best ways possiblea statement which leaves plenty of wriggle room for minimizing enforcement. And his appointment of Christiane Taubira as Justice Minister suggests that soon enough Mademoiselle Liberty will don the burqa.

Taubira, a Guyanese radical leftist, who despite being appointed Justice Minister has no law degree, voted against the law banning hijabs in schools one of only a handful of members of the National Assembly to do so. She did not cast a vote at all on the 2010 Burqa ban, but this year she signed on to an MTE petition on behalf of veiled mothers which denounced the endless series of offenses against Muslims, a list which included the anti-headscarf law and anti-niqab legislation.

France


----------



## American_Jihad (May 22, 2012)

*Francois Hollande: the first Muslim president of France*​
Thursday, May 17, 2012
By Martin Barillas

According to the French website, La Vie, the final tally for the poll showed that Hollande won by only 1.13 million votes. Since an estimated 2 million Muslims voted, the Socialist obviously owes that community a great favor. Photographs found at the French website Observatoire de lIslamisation shows Muslims waving the flags of their native countries and jubilant over the defeat of Sarkozy.


Hollandes victory can be attributed to the growing good relations between elements of the Socialist Party and other leftist groupings with the Muslim community, even with those segments associated with the notorious Muslim brotherhood. That warming trend has come at a cost to French taxpayers: in 2009, Jean-Marc Ayrault  who represents the Socialist Party in the National Assembly for the city of Nantes  voted in favor of subsidizing a cultural center and mosque in the city in the amount of 200,000 euros. Other cities subsidizing Muslim cultural centers and mosques include Clichy, Créteil, Poitiers, Nantes, Lille, Les Ulis, Roissy-en-Brie, Saint-Etienne in Metz, Rochefort, Angouleme, and La Rochelle. In some cases, land was donated by local government for the purpose of building these cultural centres and mosques.

The Islamic Association of Western France financed the construction of the mosque and cultural center at Nantes in the amount of 4.4 million euros, while the city government kicked in 200,000 euros. So far, the Muslim community has raised 1.5 million euros to pay for the main structure but more donations are expected to flow. Featured at the laying of the cornerstone were Tariq Ramadan, a controversial academic and defender of Iran, as well as the mayor of Nantes, Pascal Bolo.

Francois Hollande: the first Muslim president of France


----------



## Sunni Man (May 22, 2012)

*Viva La France!!*


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2012)

*Gay Marriage In France: Will Francois Hollande Create Push To Legalize? *

During his presidential campaign, Socialist candidate Hollande declared his support both for same-sex marriage and adoption right for LGBT couples. He vowed to pursue the issue in early 2013 if he won.

Gay Marriage In France: Will Francois Hollande Create Push To Legalize?

That should go over real good with the islamics...

See thread: http://www.usmessageboard.com/europe/224035-the-end-of-the-rainbow-dream.html


----------



## Saigon (May 23, 2012)

I'm wondering why someone who has never been to France, does not speak French and knows very few French people who think they know enough to post on this topic?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 4, 2012)

*Anti-Jewish attacks in France reach epidemic proportions*

June 4, 2012 By Leo Rennert

Last Saturday, 10 men wielding iron rods and hammers attacked three young Jews wearing skullcaps in a town near Lyon, sending two of the victims to the hospital, one with head injuries and the other with neck wounds. The attackers are said to be a gang of North African Muslims, who punctuated their vicious assaults with cries of "dirty Jews."

Last March 19, a Muslim radical, Mohammed Merah, killed three children and a rabbi at a Jewish school in Toulouse.

Bad as these brutal attacks against Jews are, they are but the tip of what has become an all-too evident pattern of ever more frequent attacks against Jews in France. And not too put too fine a point on them, many of these attacks are perpetrated by Muslim hoodlums.

According to a report issued Monday by the French Jewish community protection service, the March massacre in Toulouse "triggered an explosion" of anti-Semitic attacks. In the 10 days following the deadly massacre, there were no fewer than 90 anti-Semitic incidents.

Data compiled by the French Interior Ministry show that there were 148 anti-Semitic incidents in March and April, including 43 classified as violent -- a huge jump over the 14 violent attacks recorded in the same period last year.

---

Articles: Anti-Jewish attacks in France reach epidemic proportions


----------



## Saigon (Jun 4, 2012)

No doubt anyday now, AJ will start a brutal series of threads on Swaziland.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jun 4, 2012)

Saigon said:


> I'm wondering why someone who has never been to France, does not speak French and knows very few French people who think they know enough to post on this topic?



Why does any of this matter? All of that can be true, and you can still closely follow French politics and news.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 4, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering why someone who has never been to France, does not speak French and knows very few French people who think they know enough to post on this topic?
> ...



Can you really?

And how many experts on US politiics do you know who have never been to America?

What AJ is posting here is just gossip and hearsay - which is why I see little point in addressing them.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jun 4, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Now I'm certainly not an expert, but I've got a pretty decent knowledge of UK politics despite never having been there and follow it pretty closely.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 4, 2012)

Kevin - 

I think the US is easier because there is a common language, and to some extent a shared culture. 

Even so, understanding a country is about so much more than knowing who is in power, and what policies they pursue. 

Understanding the US is also about seeing the racial mix on the streets, understanding the role of everything from drugs to baseball, shockjock radio to heavy metal music, Baptists to the NRA. 

Most cultures are complex, difficult things - and you don't pick up a lot about street life in Paris without going there.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jun 4, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Kevin -
> 
> I think the US is easier because there is a common language, and to some extent a shared culture.
> 
> ...



I don't buy it. I see no reason why somebody can't intelligently discuss the politics or current events in a country just because they've never been there.


----------



## Saigon (Jun 4, 2012)

Kevin - 

Well, fair enough - to each his own. But I never discuss the politics of a country I've never been to personally. I just don't feel I have that insight.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 10, 2012)

*Afghans, Pakistanis training Islamists in Mali: Niger *

07 June 2012

Jihadi fighters from Afghanistan and Pakistan are training Islamist groups in northern Mali, Niger's President Mahamadou Issoufou, pictured in April 2012, told France 24 television on Thursday.

Afghans, Pakistanis training Islamists in Mali: Niger - FRANCE 24


*French soldiers killed, wounded in Afghanistan*

By Jon Stephenson and Ali Safi
Saturday, Jun. 9, 2012 - 8:11

KABUL, Afghanistan  Four French soldiers were killed and five wounded on Saturday in the eastern province of Kapisa, the French government said. 
The deaths are likely to increase the pressure on Frances newly-elected president François Hollande to fulfil his promise to withdraw his countrys combat troops from Afghanistan by the end of this year.
Hollandes office said in a statement Saturday that three of the wounded soldiers were in a serious condition and an investigation into the attack had begun, but offered few other details about the incident. 
However, Afghan officials said a suicide bomber on foot had attacked a French patrol in the village of Jorghal in Nijrab district, wounding three Afghan civilians as well as the soldiers.

Read more here: French soldiers killed, wounded in Afghanistan - Wire Lifestyle - The Sacramento Bee


----------



## AgentBond007 (Jun 11, 2012)

France has the largest Muslim minority in Western Europe, in other words, it has committed Islamicide.  Suicide by Islam.


----------



## tigerbob (Jun 12, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Kevin -
> 
> Well, fair enough - to each his own. But I never discuss the politics of a country I've never been to personally. I just don't feel I have that insight.



I agree.  It's four years since I moved here from England, and I know that I now have only a top line understanding of the issues there, and even more limited knowledge of the undercurrent of emotions that inform policy and voter intentions.

Very tough to pick that up from the media.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 7, 2012)

Sunday, 4 November 2012
*Paris: "On the Koran, We're Going to Kill you, Bunch of Peds!"*

09:09. | Posted by Cheradenine Zakalwe. | Edit Post .

Alexandre Marcel, vice-president of the Comité Idaho, an NGO that organises the international day against homophobia and transphobia, confirmed that he had filed a complaint against X on Saturday, following an attack on Friday night while he was in "Cud", a gay club in the Marais district of Paris. 

"At 2:30 in the morning I came out of a bar to smoke a cigarette with my companion when five guys arrived and started hitting the bouncers. They said: "On the Koran, we're going to kill you, bunch of peds!", he recalls. "I wanted to go back into the club. One of the bouncers, who was bleeding badly, told me to call the police," he goes on. "One of the attackers saw me calling, and sprayed me with tear-gas on the face," he added. 

---

Islam versus Europe: Paris: "On the Koran, We're Going to Kill you, Bunch of Peds!"


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 8, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> Sunday, 4 November 2012
> *Paris: "On the Koran, We're Going to Kill you, Bunch of Peds!"*
> 
> 09:09. | Posted by Cheradenine Zakalwe. | Edit Post .
> ...



Isn't this to be expected?   Everyone knows, or should know, how islam treats homosexuals.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 11, 2013)

*French Court Orders Release of Lebanese Terrorist Who Murdered US Lieutenant Colonel*


January 10, 2013 
By Daniel Greenfield

Georges Ibrahim Abdallah, a Lebanese terrorist leader of one of the PFLP splinter groups, will be freed from prison, after 28 years in jail and deported to Lebanon, where he will no doubt receive a rousing welcome.

Abdallah converted from Christianity to Islam and his Communist terrorist group murdered an Israeli diplomat in Paris, Yacov Barsimentov and Lt. Col. Charles R. Ray, an assistant military attache. Ray was shot once in the back of the neck. His murder was the first murder officially designated as a terrorist attack by the Reagan Administration and the president said that;

...

French Court Orders Release of Lebanese Terrorist Who Murdered US Lieutenant Colonel


----------



## waltky (Jan 11, 2013)

Granny says...

... "Dem Frenchies is always pokin' us inna eye...

... after we saved dey's butts inna both Big Ones.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2013)

We parole convicted murderers who are doing life sentences all of the time.

So I fail to see the difference??


----------



## RoadVirus (Jan 12, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *French Court Orders Release of Lebanese Terrorist Who Murdered US Lieutenant Colonel*
> 
> 
> January 10, 2013
> ...



French stinkbugs.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 16, 2013)

RoadVirus said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *French Court Orders Release of Lebanese Terrorist Who Murdered US Lieutenant Colonel*
> ...



wee wee


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 11, 2013)

*Passage to Marseille*

October 11, 2013 By Bruce Bawer 






Marseille, with a population of something under a million, is Frances second largest city, and, as the BBC reported last year, its likely to become the first Western European metropolis where the majority of the population will be Muslim. With a candor for which it has not always been known, the BBC acknowledged that Marseille can appear dirty, poor and covered in graffiti, and that, moreover, its riddled with crime, with whole neighborhoods living under the authority of criminals, not the police, who have long since given up trying to maintain law and order. But the BBC was quick to add, in what has become a familiar media formula where such cesspools are concerned, that Marseille is a rich, vibrant, colourful city which many hope can become an example of how multiculturalism can work.

That a city made up increasingly of no-go zones can be a model for anything is, of course, a sad joke, but, as we know, there is a widespread need nowadays to embrace and promote this kind of hooey. Never mind that things got so dicey last summer that the mayor of two districts of Marseille asked for the government to send in the army and, as the Telegraph reported, set up roadblocks around neighbourhoods to vet inhabitants for weapons and drugs like in times of war. The Telegraph noted that back in 2011 Marseilles public prosecutor had warned that parts of Marseille were like the favelas of Rio. To be sure, the Telegraph also felt obliged to flavor its report with a pinch or two of the usual hogwash about Marseille being a vibrant Mediterranean melting pot and so on.

Leave it to the New York Times, however, to provide the definitive snow job on the city by the sea. On October 4, the Gray Ladys Michael Kimmerman served up a piece about Marseille  which he hailed as the secret capital of France  that was a masterly example of just how to make negatives sound like positives. Calling Marseille a stubbornly glorious melting pot of seediness and sun, Kimmerman said that this is precisely why its so wonderful. You can just see all the Times subscribers in their Upper West Side breakfast nooks looking up excitedly at their spouses, their cups of latte trembling in their hands, and saying: Oh darling, lets go slumming in Marseille!

Yes, Kimmerman acknowledged the high crime levels, but was very skillful at providing bogus perspective. For example: Baltimores homicide rate is higher. Yes, but (1) its not all about homicide stats; (2) if you arent a gang member and stick to the right parts of Baltimore youll be safer than in the corresponding areas of Marseille; and (3) the Times, last time I checked, wasnt trying to pass off Baltimore as gloriously seedy. Kimmerman also made the ingenious argument that people in Marseille like to exaggerate the crime; its part of their contrarian nature, burnishing the citys tough image. Uh, OK.

...

Then theres actor Alain Delon, the now 79-year-old star of Is Paris Burning? (ahem) and Swanns Way, who let it be known the other day that he (along with 24% of French voters) supports the National Front, with its strict immigration platform  an indication, presumably, that he doesnt find sheiks chic or share Kimmermans notion that no-go is the nouvelle vague. One can only conclude that Delon, like many other Gallic gentlemen of his generation, is nostalgic not for the mud but for the France of his youth  refusing, unlike Michael Kimmerman and other, more forward-thinking types, to accept that la vielle France is melting away, like the snows of yesteryear, and giving way to a brave new multicultural nation of which Marseille is, as Kimmerman so aptly puts it, the secret capital and vibrant symbol.

Passage to Marseille | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 22, 2015)

*France’s War Against the Jews*
* The attack on Israel's sovereignty over the Temple Mount is just the beginning. *
October 22, 2015
Caroline Glick






France’s plan to use its position at the UN Security Council to bring about the deployment of international monitors to the Temple Mount in Jerusalem has been condemned by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and his ministers as biased, unhelpful and detached from reality.

Certainly it is all those things. But France’s decision to use its diplomatic position to advance a plan which if implemented would end Israeli sovereignty over Judaism’s holiest site is first and foremost a French act of aggression against the Jewish state.

Contrary to what the French government would have us believe, France’s Temple Mount gambit is not an effort to quell the violence. French protestations of concern over the loss of life in the current tempest of Palestinian terrorism ring hollow.

France doesn’t really oppose Palestinian terrorism.

To the contrary, it facilitates it.

Every year, the French government pays millions of euros, dollars and shekels to Palestinian NGOs whose stated goal is to destroy Israel. Through its NGO agents, France finances the radicalization of Palestinian society. This French-financed radicalization makes Palestinian terrorism inevitable.

Much of the current rhetoric used by the Palestinians to reject Israel’s legitimacy and justify violence against Jews is found in strategic documents that France paid Palestinian NGOs to write.

According to NGO Monitor, between 2010 and 2013, France gave $6.5 million to a consortium of Palestinian NGOs called the NGO Development Center. It paid for the NDC to put together a strategic plan to advance its members’ goals. That French-initiated and financed document includes a list of activities not aimed at promoting peace, enhancing the daily lives of Palestinians, or expanding economic growth.

Rather, the French-financed strategic planning document provides a list of activities that the NGOs will undertake to delegitimize and criminalize Israel and ensure that Palestinians hate the Jewish state and view it as the cause of all their suffering.

...

When Netanyahu insisted on participating in the march anyway, Hollande invited Mahmoud Abbas to participate as well, despite his direct sponsorship of anti-Jewish terrorism.

French authorities tried to push Netanyahu to the second row of marchers to prevent anyone from seeing him. Ahead of the march, they left him exposed, in an unsafe area, where his life was in danger every second, as he waited for a bus to pick him up and take him to the event.

In the evening after the march, Hollande refused to appear with Netanyahu at the memorial ceremony for the victims of the Hyper Cacher massacre. In a tangible snub, Hollande left the synagogue where it was being held before Netanyahu arrived.

In the nine months since the attacks, rather than go after the Islamic communities of France that infect their members with Nazi-like Jew hatred marinated in Koranic dispensations for murder, French authorities have forced French Jewry to live under lock and key. Jewish communal institutions are required to shoulder astronomical security costs as their buildings have come to look more like military garrisons than elementary schools and synagogues.

As a French professor writing under the pen name Alain El-Mouchain explained this month in Mosaic Magazine, the French government’s “refusal to identify either the culprits [of anti-Semitic violence] or their [Jewish] victims by their proper names... has perversely combined with the swift posting of police and military guards at Jewish institutions to make Jews feel that at best they have become ‘protected citizens’ in their own country, reinforcing the idea that they are no longer at home in France but are rather a new kind of dhimmi [a minority group that lives at the pleasure of the ruling Muslims].”

In rejecting France’s bid to destroy Israel’s sovereignty over the Temple Mount, Netanyahu and his ministers have all noted that such a position will do nothing to protect the Temple Mount or guarantee freedom of religion. Only Israeli control of the holy site, Netanyahu explained, protects members of all faiths.

Again, while their statements are correct, they miss the point. It isn’t that France is doing nothing to ensure freedom of religion. Through its actions, France has shown that it isn’t even vaguely interested in promoting freedom and peace. The policy of the French government, revealed yet again by its bid to end Israeli control of the Temple Mount, is to delegitimize Israel and curry the favor of jihadists at the expense of the Jews of Israel and of France alike.

France’s War Against the Jews


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 13, 2015)

Let me guess, it's Islamic BEASTS!

BREAKING NEWS: ATTACK IN PARIS
Several fatalities reported after shootout in restaurant, explosion near stadium

*French police report shootout and explosion in Paris*
Published November 13, 2015
Associated Press

Facebook0 Twitter0 Email Print


Police officials in France say there has been an explosion in a bar near a Paris stadium and a shootout in a Paris restaurant.

BFM television says there were several dead in the restaurant shooting in the 10th arrondissement of the capital. Two police officials confirmed the shooting but had no information about casualties.


One of the police officials said there was a separate explosion near the Stade de France north of Paris. It was unclear if the events were linked.

Both officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to be publicly named.


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 13, 2015)

*BREAKING NEWS: DEATH TOLL IN PARIS TERROR ATTACKS CLIMBS TO AT LEAST 35, WITH 100 REPORTED HELD HOSTAGE AT CONCERT HALL*
*AT LEAST 35 PEOPLE* are dead in coordinated Paris terror attacks, multiple news agencies reported. At the same time, there was a report that hostages had been taken at Paris Bataclan concert hall, according to police.







*VIDEO: Explosion in Paris bar, shootout in restaurant, police say*




*VIDEO: Reports of deadly shootings in Paris*




*LIVE BLOG COVERAGE OF PARIS TERROR ATTACKS*
*It won't be long, we will fight them in the streets, we have the guns...*


----------



## American_Jihad (Nov 16, 2015)

*Turkey: We warned France twice about Paris attacker* 







Al Jazeera
2 hrs ago

A senior Turkish official says Ankara shared information with France about one of the Paris attackers twice over the past year, but did not hear back from French authorities.

A number of countries - including France, Belgium and Turkey - continued on Monday to examine the security shortfalls that allowed Friday's deadly attacks to occur around the French capital.

...

Turkey: We warned France twice about Paris attacker


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 12, 2016)

*The 2016 Jihad Starts In France*
* The French New Year began like the old one ended – with a terrorist attack and government obfuscation. *
January 13, 2016
Stephen Brown






The New Year in France started much like the old one ended - with an Islamic terrorist attack.

But there was one noticeable difference. In 2015, the Islamists at least had the courtesy to wait until January 7 before launching the year’s first homicidal assault, targeting the Charlie Hebdo offices. In 2016, however, the terrorists were so eager to bring their jihad to France’s streets they did not wait even a day.

On January 1, a Muslim, originally from Tunisia and possessing French citizenship, drove his car at “high speed” at four soldiers guarding a mosque in Valence. Fortunately, the vehicle missed the soldiers who “narrowly avoided” death at the hands of yet another would-be killer from the religion of peace. Ironically, the soldiers were protecting the mosque from Islamophobic acts.

Having failed to strike his targets in his first pass, the driver “put his car in reverse in order to renew the charge.” But the soldiers were quicker. After refusing to obey their order to get out of the car, they fired a volley of bullets, three of which struck their assailant’s arm and leg, severely wounding him and ending the attack. One soldier, struck in the knee by the car, was also hospitalised.

While jihad attacks in France in 2016 were as predictable as night following day, French officialdom’s reaction to the New Year’s Day assault reveal, however, how far removed from reality it truly is.

Like the Fort Hood attack, which was ultimately labelled ‘workplace violence’, the word Islam, for example was never mentioned in any official response. In fact, it was first announced that the assailant’s motives were “unknown.”

This is most peculiar, considering the attacker was yelling “allahu akbar” during his murderous charge, and “images of jihadist propaganda” were later found on his computer. He had also just attempted to kill four French soldiers, not once, but in two successive attempts. Right after his capture, the attacker also openly declared his desire to “knock down the soldiers, attack them, to possibly kill them as well.”  He also hoped “to be killed by the military,” indicating martyrdom was also a motive.

The closest anyone came to mentioning Islam or jihad as a factor in the attack was when an official said “he (the assailant) uttered a certain number of words, showing there was a connection between his action and a certain religiosity.”

This contortion of language would make Houdini proud.

French writer Guy Milliere noted this disturbing phenomenon regarding word usage and Islam after the Paris terrorist attack last November, in which 130 people died.

“Almost no one mentions radical Islam,” he wrote. “Those who do, prefer the word ‘jihadism’, and rush to emphasize that ‘jihadism’ is ‘not related to Islam’.” 

French politicians are also displaying no sense of shame that they have allowed the security situation to deteriorate so badly in France to the point where thousands of soldiers have had to be deployed to the streets since last February. Even more telling, the government was moved to declare a state of emergency after the November 13th attack.

Instead of shame, France’s leaders are taking pride in the strangest of things. This positive spin is probably done in order to distract people’s attention from successive governments’ ruinous policies that have led to the murderous Islamic threat the French people are now facing as well as to prevent growing hostility toward Muslims.

For example, in the Valence car attack, the defense minister of France’s ruling Socialist Party, Jean-Yves Le Drian praised the wounded soldier’s “mastery of fire control,” since his shooting deliberately low only wounded the attacker and didn’t kill him.

...

The 2016 Jihad Starts In France


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 19, 2016)

*Muslim Police in France Refuse to Protect Synagogues*
March 19, 2016
Daniel Greenfield





  At least they're not bombing them. Yet.

As Gatestone's Yves Mamou reports, the growing support for Jihad among Muslim settlers in France is affecting law enforcement.

...

How long until we get the first Muslim police terror attack in France... or right here at home.

Muslim Police in France Refuse to Protect Synagogues


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 21, 2017)

*FRENCH COPS LOOKING FOR MOTIVE OF "I'M HERE TO DIE IN THE NAME OF ALLAH" TERRORIST*
March 20, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





t's a mystery wrapped in an enigma and nestled in the blatantly obvious.

...

At least, so far, they're not trying to blame mental illness. As they have with nearly every other lone Muslim terrorist.

An autopsy showed the presence of cannabis and cocaine in Belgacem's body, as well as an alcohol blood level of 0.93 grams per liter, a judicial source said on Sunday.

Islam. It's a hell of a drug.

The legal limit for alcohol while driving in France is 0.5 g/l.

But what's the legal limit for murdering infidels?

French Cops Looking for Motive of "I'm Here to Die In the Name of Allah" Terrorist


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 12, 2017)

*AN ANTI-SEMITIC MURDER IN A FRENCH NO-GO ZONE*
*Colorful, vibrant, multicultural Muslim atrocities.*
April 12, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





Sarah Lucy Halimi was thrown out of the window of the third floor Paris apartment while she begged her Muslim killer to spare her life.

The 66-year-old director of an Orthodox Jewish nursery was woken from her sleep when she was violently beaten by her twenty something Muslim neighbor who then dragged her to the window.

She died on the street outside the building where she had lived for thirty years.

The killer had allegedly shouted, “Allahu Akbar”. In the tragic comedy of denial that every Islamic terrorism investigation inevitably becomes, the authorities are still hunting around for his motive.

The media claims that her Muslim killer, like every other Muslim terrorist in the past two years, was mentally unstable. According to official reports, he was incoherent. According to other accounts, he told the police that he had followed the commands of the Koran. He certainly would not have been the first.

...

An Anti-Semitic Murder in a French No-Go Zone

_islam religion of the beasts..._


----------



## American_Jihad (Jul 18, 2017)

*MORE MIGRANT RIOTS HIT FRANCE*
*Flood of migration continues all over Western Europe despite rising dangers.*
July 18, 2017

Joseph Klein





The European migration experiment is failing miserably. Self-declared “refugees” and migrants from Africa and the Middle East are importing their violence, chaos and regressive norms of behavior into formerly harmonious countries all over Western Europe. As Seth J. Frantzman wrote in the _Jerusalem Post_ last December, “They hate the very society they have often chosen to migrate to. Their new society tolerated their intolerance and taught them that this new country provided such unfettered freedom that it should be destroyed.”

For example, while many French people were busy celebrating Bastille Day – a year after the tragic Islamist massacre in Nice - riots and violence reportedly broke out on the nights of July 13 and 14 in suburbs of Paris heavily populated by migrants. A policeman was badly wounded and 897 cars were burned. Hundreds of individuals were placed in custody. 

There was also a riot in the streets of Paris a few days ago by a mob of angry Congolese. They were infuriated by a scheduled concert at Paris's Olympia music hall by a Congolese artist thought to be too close to the government of the Democratic Republic of the Congo they detest. The concert was cancelled as a result of the clashes and threats of more violence. The Congolese living in Paris brought their tribal hatreds to the land that gave them the opportunity to leave such hatreds behind. They abused the freedoms they were afforded, turning on those freedoms by violently preventing an artistic performance from taking place.

...

More Migrant Riots Hit France


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 7, 2017)

*"ALLAH AKBAR": KNIFE-WIELDING MUSLIM SHUTS DOWN EIFFEL TOWER*
August 6, 2017

Daniel Greenfield





Muslim migrants and settlers have done a fantastic job of enriching France's tourist destinations. Multiple attacks on the Champs-Elysées, a machete attack at the Louvre and now one at the Eiffel Tower.

The Islamic contingent is really doing the whole Paris tour.

A Mauritanian Muslim terrorist wielding a knife and shouting, "Allahu Akbar" was arrested at the Eiffel Tower. He told investigators that he wanted to kill a French soldier for ISIS. This was one of a series of nearly identical attacks. The 19-year-old Muslim settler terrorist also had the usual history of "radicalization". And was apparently in contact with a member of ISIS.

The Eiffel Tower had to be evacuated while the devout soldier of Allah was taken into custody by the authorities.

...

"Allah Akbar": Knife-Wielding Muslim Shuts Down Eiffel Tower


----------

